# Does anyone have a recipe for Swedish Meetball sauce w/ dill



## PIROLOGISTS (Nov 21, 2003)

Does anyone have a recipe for the white sauce that contains dill that is used with swedish meetballs? I would especially like the recipe for the sauce that was used for the Dominicks stores in the Midwest Now Safeway. My local Dominicks no longer carry the meetballs with the sauce. Thanks ! 

Karen


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2003)

Swedish Meatballs With Dill Sauce


----------



## PIROLOGISTS (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks for this recipe I have been craving these stupid meetballs for weeks. Kitchenelf to the rescue - Thank you,

Karen


----------



## Sue Lau (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe, kitchenelf!  
I have been looking for a good recipe for Swedish meatballs for some time. I'll let you know how these turn out for me. It does look good, and makes quite an introduction to a cooking site!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 9, 2004)

Hope you like them mouse!


----------

